

1972 Patent Case for BCD - MattyRad
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/sloan-school-of-management/15-628-patents-copyrights-and-the-law-of-intellectual-property-spring-2003/readings/gottschalkvbenson.pdf
This is a patent case I read for a school assignment. If you have the mental energy to finish it, you can see a forthright and reasonable verdict against the patent, a stark contrast to the nonsense that gets put through today.
======
MattyRad
I read this case for a school assignment. If you have the mental energy to
finish it, you can see a forthright and reasonable case against the patent, a
stark contrast to the nonsense that gets approved today.

